# Gas installation



## Aliste (7 mo ago)

Hi can anybody tell me the price to get gas installed in the home please, is it a one off fee or can you pay by installments?
Thanks


----------



## Mate91 (5 mo ago)

Aliste said:


> Hi can anybody tell me the price to get gas installed in the home please, is it a one off fee or can you pay by installments?
> Thanks


If you are renting, the landlord should do that for you. It's not the tenant's job.
Unless you refer to the gas cylinder which is a different story.


----------

